# Trendaufzeichnung mit Webvisu?



## MP47 (29 April 2016)

In einer Webvisu auf einem WAGO 750-880 haben wir einen Trend erstellt und so konfiguriert, dass er die Daten in einem Verzeichnis auf dem PC aufzeichnet.
Das funktioniert nur solange die Codesys-Engineering-Software online ist und nur bei einem Controller. Bei mehreren aktiven Controllern kriegt man immer nur einen zum Aufzeichnen auf dem PC.

Wenn ich die Beiträge zum Thema hier im Forum richtig verstehe, benötigt man dazu normalerweise die Codesys HMI auf dem PC.  
Bei Trends von mehreren Controllern braucht man dann vermutliche mehrere HMI-Instanzen?  Würde das überhaupt funktionieren? 
Wäre die Alternative dafür ein WAGO-Panel mit Target-Visualisierung? 

Wir hatten auch schon überlegt die Aufzeichnung parallel zum Trend auf eine SD-Karte zu machen. Der FTP-Zugriff ist jedoch umständlicher als direkt auf die Daten im PC zuzugreifen. 


Gibt es Antworten zu meinen Fragen?


----------



## KLM (30 April 2016)

Hast Du Dir schon mal den Dataplotter angesehen? Der läuft nun auch auf dem 880.
Da kannst Du auf die SD-Karte loggen und dann die Graphen super schön anzeigen.


----------



## MP47 (30 April 2016)

Hallo KLM,
den Dataplotter kannte ich nicht. Sieht interessant aus und könnte wirklich hilfreich sein. Danke!
Mehr Rückmeldung, wenn ich mich detailierter damit beschäftigt habe.

Nachtrag:
Jetzt ist der Dataplotter in Kombi mit dem Datalogger 2 eingerichtet und im Testlauf. 
Mit dem Einrichten hat es nicht auf Anhieb geklappt. 
Aber nachdem ich mich genau an die Anleitung gehalten habe, gab´s keine Probleme mehr.
Die CSV-Dateien lassen sich problemlos und komfortabel auf den PC holen.
Der Plot auf dem Bildschirm funktioniert bis jetzt auch.
Jetzt laufen 2x 750-880 Controller bis Montag im Testlauf. Einer davon mit automatischer Aktualisierung des Bildschirms.
Tolles Paket von WAGO! Und das für umme!
*DANKE!  *


----------

